# Trailer sizing for a Aire156D?



## CRay (Mar 6, 2014)

I bought my first raft, now I'm trying to find a trailer. I found a trailer at an awesome price, but I think it might be too large. It's a flatbed trailer with a bed that is 8'x12'. The length I'm good with, but I'm worried it will be too wide for hauling down the road. Is 8' too wide? I'd be pulling the trailer/raft with either a Subaru Outback or F150 4x4. Thanks for your input.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

CRay said:


> I bought my first raft, now I'm trying to find a trailer. I found a trailer at an awesome price, but I think it might be too large. It's a flatbed trailer with a bed that is 8'x12'. The length I'm good with, but I'm worried it will be too wide for hauling down the road. Is 8' too wide? I'd be pulling the trailer/raft with either a Subaru Outback or F150 4x4. Thanks for your input.


8' is fine. Your boat is 7'+ (didn't look up the numbers but somewhere around there) so having a little extra on the side is nice. It's obviously a deck-over trailer so the boat's going to be fairly high. You can easily step up onto the trailer to dig around or get into the boat to organize...

I got rid of my 8' trailer a long time ago and I constantly regret it. It will look a bit funny behind the Outback, but honestly your boat is bigger than your car, so it's going to look a bit strange no matter what trailer it's on. I personally wouldn't hesitate to get an 8' trailer.


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah - I agree. I have a 156E and just ordered a 7'6' x 14'. I initially ordered a 7' x 14' but decided a few inches between the tube and edge of the trailer would be nice for loading and unloading gear. Since your boat is slightly wider than mine, I think the 8' x 12' will work great for you.


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

8' isn't too wide, But it takes a little getting used to pulling it with a Subaru, It's about 3' wider than the car and it takes up most of the lane when your pulling it. I have an 8' wide trailer for my NRS, I've thought about cutting it down but it's nice having the extra room to stand on it while loading.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I almost posted this earlier and I'll probably catch some crap for it, but you may be surprised at the actual mileage you get from your suby while pulling a giant sail behind you. I'd be surprised if you got over 20 mpg and would expect more like 15 or even less... My wife's Taco (2010 V6) gets about 21 normally. Pulling the raft it's lucky to get 12. My 4 door 6.0 liter silverado gets 13 pulling the raft and 14 empty. It's big, powerful and way more comfy for our family than the Taco, so it usually pulls the boat. Her 2003 was even worse, got like 11 mpg with our 13 boat behind it. I bet you'll find the same sort of deal if you track you mileage a bit. Those little motors just have a hard time with that much load... I'd save the suby for a shuttle rig and pull with the truck if you've got both.


----------



## CRay (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks guys for the advice. Never thought how nice id would be to have a little room on the side to stand. Gonna pull the trigger and get the 8x12.


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

Fuel mileage is actually pretty good towing with the Subaru, I get about 20 mpg on the freeway doing about 60, Any faster and the boat starts moving around from the wind resistance. One of the biggest problems is mirrors, the deck of my trailer is just low enough to look over, any higher and all I'd see is trailer. I've thought about mirror extensions or those giant things my father would mount on the fenders of the Country Squire wagon when towing the camper :lol:.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

The width or rather the ability to see your trailer in your side mirrors makes it easier to back up. I have a few trailers and like the widest (8 ft) the most. No way a Subaru does good towing.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

*Subaru Tow Rig*

I had an 2002 Outback and it was the best tow rig I have had. My current Tacoma is more stable but doesn't pull any easier and gets worse mileage. For 1 boat it was great. Stacks going short distances were no problems.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah I shouldn't have said that. I have owned a Subaru but never towed with it. I did drive around with a Aire Puma strapped to the roof. I apologize to all you Subie fanatics out there.


----------

